# USB Power Error?



## QuiGonZel (Aug 25, 2006)

Good morning, 

I am not as familiar with iMacs as I am with more Windows based computers. 

Today a teacher called me with an error that her USB port is not getting enough power or an error to that extent. I haven't specifically seen it myself, but I have heard of others complain about this. 

Does anyone have any ideas of what this error is based from and what I can think about looking at to rectify the problem? 

I can tell you this: Her Mac is plugged into a Hub which is plugged into 4 devices like a Printer, Floppy Drive and a special Keyboard for Special Ed students as well as her keyboard is plugged into the Mac directly with the the mouse plugged into that. 

I don't know what the cause would be for a USB power error. Maybe you guys can help me out with this?  

Thanks in advance. :up:


----------



## ace_coffee (Oct 26, 2006)

the hub you sepak of, is that a USB hub or a network hub?
Could be one of the devices is using too much power from the USB. If any of them can also take a plug in power source - I'd have them do that.
also could be that the usb port on the mac isn't seated right or not giving off enough power, but I've not had that problem before.

I'd also suggest removing all usb devices and reconnecting them one at a time to see if you can pinpoint which device is causing the power fault


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Depending upon which iMac she has, another possibility is that she's attempting to plug a USB 2.0 device into a USB 1.0 bus (or into a USB 1.0 hub). I did that once and I got an error saying something akin to what you describe: there was an error b/c the bus could not supply enough power to the device.

It won't hurt anything, but it won't allow you to use the device.


----------



## QuiGonZel (Aug 25, 2006)

Strange thing is that this comp has been complacent with all of these devices plugged into it for the better part of a few months. 

I am thinking of just telling her to not have so many things plugged in at one time.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Or the hub she is using has become disconnected from the AC outlet. There might be enough juice through the USB to power a couple items on a hub if this happens, but not for all that she's wanting to use. 

Tell her to check the power to the hub.


----------

